# Links > Tutorials >  "Απο μένα γιά σένα και να με πάρεις στις οκτώ"

## MAuVE

Η δεκαετία του 1960-70 ήταν η δεκαετία κατά την οποία :
α) κάθε σχολική τάξη είχε και ένα μουσικό συγκρότημα (ενίοτε κάθε τμήμα και ένα)
β) κάθε οικοδομικό τετράγωνο είχε και έναν "ερασιτεχνικό σταθμό" (στα μεσαία βέβαια, τα FM ήταν πολύ high tech)

Η φράση του τίτλου ήταν η short version της επαναλλαμβανόμενης στερεότυπης αφιέρωσης μετά την εκφώνηση του τραγουδιού που θα ακολουθούσε "αφιερωμένο με όλη μου την αγάπη στο Μαράκι (π.χ) και περιμένω τηλεφωνό σου μετά το φροντιστήριο"
Ο "ερασιτεχνικός σταθμός" ήταν το εργαλείο για να επικοινωνήσεις ή να ρίξεις γκόμενα. Στην πρώτη περίπτωση το "κορίτσι" ήταν συνήθως γειτονοπούλα οπότε με μία 6L6 έκανες την δουλειά σου. Εφτανες δηλαδή εκεί που ήθελες, οπότε δεν σε ενδιέφερε να πας παραπέρα. Στη δεύτερη μία 807 ήταν προτιμότερη αφού η εμβέλεια μεγάλωνε και με αυτή η πιθανότητα για επιτυχημένο ρίξημο.

Οι δεκαετίες πέρασαν, οι ρόλοι αντιστράφησαν - το κορίτσια τώρα κυνηγάνε τα αγόρια με GSM και SMS. 
Διατηρήθηκε όμως κάτι επίμονα σταθερό : 
Η μαγεία και ο μαγνητισμός που αποπνέει η έννοια Ερτζιανή εκπομπή.

Αν δείτε στο φόρουμ τα περισσότερα τεχνικά ερωτήματα άπτωνται θεμάτων όπως, τι ισχύ βγάζει, τι κέρδος έχει η κεραία, τι απώλειες η γραμμή μεταφοράς κ.λ.π. Σας διαβεβαιώνω ότι τα ίδια θέματα ήταν στην ημερησία διάταξη και το 60. 

Διαχρονικές αξίες, δεν λέω, αλλά επιτρέψατέ μου να προσπαθήσω να τις αποκαθηλώσω λίγο κάνοντας τον δικηγόρο του φτωχού συγγενή της εκπομπής. Της πτωχής πλην τιμίας λήψης

Γιά μία αμφίδρομη επικοινωνία απαιτούνται δύο πράγματα : 
Εκπομπή και λήψη. 
Γιά έναν απροσδιόριστο λόγο η κοινή αντίληψη είναι ότι η διαδικασία της εκπομπής είναι η δύσκολη φάση ενώ της λήψης η εύκολη. Στην πραγματικότητα είναι ακριβώς το αντίθετο. Οπως είδατε στη παραπάνω περιγραφή η επιστροφή του μηνύματος στον ερωτευμένο "πειρατή" ερχόταν μέσω τηλεφώνου που ήταν και το δύσκολο μέρος της επικοινωνίας. Γιατί αν έπερνε αυτός τηλέφωνο μπορεί να έπεφτε στον πατέρα της κοπέλλας, οπότε θα είχαμε δράματα. Επρεπε η κοπέλλα να βρεί τον κατάλληλο τόπο και χρόνο γιά να γίνει το τηλέφωνο, με μεγάλο ποσοστό αβεβαιότητας πάντα. Ο "πειρατής" ήταν συνέχεια δίπλα στο τηλέφωνο περιμένοντας.
Μη γελάτε, έτσι ήταν ακριβώς τα πράγματα.

Σήμερα βέβαια, οι μπαμπάδες μαλακώσαν, αλλά οι νόμοι της φυσικής παρέμειναν το ίδιο άκαμπτοι.

Εχουμε λοιπόν και λέμε. Οταν μία ζεύξη δεν "βγαίνει" η εύκολη λύση είναι να αυξήσουμε την ισχύ της εκπομπής. Χωρίς να μπλέκουμε σε νομικά θέματα η λύση αυτή τεχνικά δεν έχει περιορισμούς. The sky is the limit, κυριολεκτικά. Στο ίδιο αποτέλεσμα όμως θα φτάναμε αν μπορούσαμε να αυξήσουμε την ευαισθησία της λήψης. Δυστυχώς όμως εδώ ισχύει το the ground is the limit. Υπάρχει ο εγγενής θόρυβος της ατμόσφαιρας και ο θερμικός των ηλεκτρονικών εξαρτημάτων που θέτουν αυστηρό και απαραβίαστο όριο προς τα κάτω (τα χρήματα και οι "γνωστοί" δεν μπορούν να κάνουν τίποτα).

Γι' αυτό όταν σκέφτεστε πώς θα στήσετε το AP σας προσεγγίστε το σχεδιασμό από την πλευρά του πώς θα ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΩ την λήψη. Ξεχάστε την εκπομπή. Κάθε dB που χάνεται στην γραμμή μεταφοράς μπορεί εύκολα να αντισταθμιστεί στην εκπομπή, αλλά έχει οριστικά χαθεί γιά την λήψη.

Πιστεύω να καταλάβατε το μήνυμα.

Γιατί στη δεκαετία το 60-70 εκτός από τους Beatles είχαμε και τα εγκαίνια του δορυφορικού σταθμού του ΟΤΕ στις Θερμοπύλες. Εκει η βαθμίδα του προενισχυτή RF του δέκτη ήταν στην εστία του παραβολικού κατόπτρου μέσα σε ένα μεταλλικό σπιτάκι μεγέθους μεγάλου σκυλόσπιτου και εψύχετο με υγρό άζωτο γιά να κρατά χαμηλά τον θερμικό θόρυβο της λυχνίας.

Από μένα γιά όλους σας και να μου κάνετε ftp upload στον AW1AA

Ω, καιροί - ω, ήθη

----------


## papashark

Το συζητάμε εδώ και μέρες αυτό που έγραψε ο MAuVE και έχω προσπαθήσει να σας το εξηγίσω σε αρκετούς από εσάς.

Οπότε έκανα ένα "simulation" με το happy linking που έχει φτιάξει στο excel o Alexanio από την Θεσσαλονίκη.

Τα δεδομένα που χρησιμοποιήσα ήταν 82db ευαισθησία(όσο και τα 900+), πάντα 20db έξοδος, 10 fade margin, ενώ θεώρησα ότι δεν υπάρχουν απώλειες από καλώδια. Ενώ έβαλα τα ίδια settings σε πομπούς και κεραίες και από τις δύο μεριές. Ετοίμασα λοιπόν 6 διαφορετικά σενάρια :

1ο Σενάριο
● Έξοδος πομπού : 20db
● Gain κεραίας : 0 db
● Απόσταση : *388 μέτρα*

2ο Σενάριο
● Έξοδος πομπού : 15db
● Gain κεραίας : 5 db
● Απόσταση : *689 μέτρα*

3ο Σενάριο
● Έξοδος πομπού : 10db
● Gain κεραίας : 10 db
● Απόσταση : *1.226 μέτρα*

4ο Σενάριο
● Έξοδος πομπού : 5 db
● Gain κεραίας : 15 db
● Απόσταση : *2.180 μέτρα*

5ο Σενάριο
● Έξοδος πομπού : 0 db (1mw)
● Gain κεραίας : 20 db
● Απόσταση : *3.877 μέτρα*

5ο Σενάριο
● Έξοδος πομπού : -4db (0,40 mw)
● Gain κεραίας : 24 db
● Απόσταση : *6.144 μέτρα*

Από ότι βλέπετε ενώ η ισχύς εξόδου είναι σταθερή, η απόσταση διπλασιάζετε κάθε φορά που έχω παραπάνω 5db στην κεραία, αυτό γίνεται γιατί κάθε φορά μπορεί να μην ενισχύω την έξοδο αφού το κέρδος της κεραίας το αντισταθμίζω με πτώση ισχύος στην συσκευή, αλλά κάθε φορά ενισχύετε η ευαισθησία του πομπού με το παραπάνω gain της κεραίας !

Επανέλαβα το simulation βάζοντας 84db ευαισθησία (αντί για 900+ υπολόγισα με senao), διατηρώντας πάντα την έξοδο στα 20db, χωρίς να βάζω απώλειες, και με fade margin 10.

1ο Σενάριο
● Έξοδος πομπού : 20db
● Gain κεραίας : 0 db
● Απόσταση : *488 μέτρα*

2ο Σενάριο
● Έξοδος πομπού : 15db
● Gain κεραίας : 5 db
● Απόσταση : *868 μέτρα*

3ο Σενάριο
● Έξοδος πομπού : 10db
● Gain κεραίας : 10 db
● Απόσταση : *1.543 μέτρα*

4ο Σενάριο
● Έξοδος πομπού : 5 db
● Gain κεραίας : 15 db
● Απόσταση : *2.744 μέτρα*

5ο Σενάριο
● Έξοδος πομπού : 0 db (1mw)
● Gain κεραίας : 20 db
● Απόσταση : *4.880 μέτρα*

5ο Σενάριο
● Έξοδος πομπού : -4db (0,40 mw)
● Gain κεραίας : 24 db
● Απόσταση : *7.735 μέτρα*

Παρατηρούμε μία άυξηση ~25% μόνο και μόνο από την καλύτερη ευαισθησία.

Αν παίξετε και εσείς με τα νούμερα θα διαπηστώσετε μόνοι σας πόσο μεγάλη διαφορά μπορείτε να έχετε ενισχύοντας την λήψη σας και κρατώντας σταθερή την ισχύ της εκπομπής, και μετά βουρ στην ταράτσα !  ::

----------


## Alexandros

::  Εξαιρετικό post MAuVE. Νομίζω ότι θα έπρεπε να γίνει υπόμνημα.

Κατανόηση της τεχνικής λειτουργίας (αλλά και της ψυχολογίας) του πως πάμε να κάνουμε συνδέσεις είναι απαραίτητη για να φτιάξουμε ένα δίκτυο που να δουλεύει.

Επίσης έτσι γίνεται κατανοητό γιατί ενώ βγάζεις μια grid να κοιτάζει κάπου και αυτή πιάνει 2-3 omni από μακριά, αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι η επικοινωνία είναι αμφίδρομη μια και ο τύπος στην omni ενδεχομένως θα αγνοεί την ύπαρξη της Grid για πάντα.

Τέλος κάτι που σκέφτομαι εδώ και καιρό - και νομίζω ότι και εσύ το έχεις αναφέρει κάποια στιγμή - αλλά δεν μπορώ να τεκμηριώσω (θέλει πολύ διάβασμα του 802.11 standard) και ίσως βοηθήσει στην εξήγηση της αστάθειας κάποιων Links που παρατηρούν συνάδελφοι) είναι το πως επηρεάζουν οι Protocol Timers τη σταθερότητα των links. 

Για να λειτουργήσει η επικοινωνία 2ου και πάνω επιπέδου συνήθως (όχι πάντα, σίγουρα ναι όμως στο 802.11) υπάρχουν acknowledgments (Στέλνω κάποια Frames/Packets και περιμένω για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα μια απάντηση. Αν δε τα λάβω στο σωστό διάστημα θεωρώ ότι το link διακόπηκε). Για μεγάλες αποστάσεις σε 802.11 συνήθως χρησιμοποιούνται bridges με proprietary extensions του 802.11 από όλους σχεδόν τους κατασκευαστές (οπότε συνήθως είναι ασύμβατα τα κουτιά μεταξύ τους, δεν υπάρχει σχετικό standard). Στη συνηθισμένη, κατά Wifi σύνδεση που οι περισσότεροι χρησιμοποιούμε ποιοί είναι οι περιορισμοί απόστασης σε σχέση με τους timers? Είναι τόσο μεγάλοι που να μη μας απασχολούν σε ένα περιβάλλον πόλης ή αποτελούν εμπόδιο? Υπάρχουν παράμετροι που μπορούν να βελτιώσουν τη συμεριφορά στις μεγάλες αποστάσεις? Καλό θα ήταν να βρούμε μερικές απαντήσεις. 

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## ggeorgan

Άσχετο, αλλά δεν μπορούσα και να μη το γράψω.
Καλά, μιλάμε για thread που πάει κατ' ευθείαν για τα εγχειρίδια wireless. Και τι δεν περιέχει : ιστορία, ψυχολογία, κοινωνιολογία, φυσική, θεωρητική και εφαρμοσμένη, φιλοσοφία, ρητορική, λογοτεχνία και ακόμη και μεταφυσική !
Αριστότελες (Σταγειρίτα) το AWMN σού 'ρχεται !

----------


## Georgekak

Σας βάζω Άααγιστα(By ιασων) 10!!!!!


Θα μπορούσε να μπει στην αρχική του http://www.xanthiwireless.net !!!!

Είναι άπαιχτο!

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

An kai arxizw na paliwnw edw mesa...(leme twra) pote den eixa diavasei aftin tin enotita. 
endexomenos twra mallon na itan i swsti stigmi. 
istera apo arketes dokimes afta pou "katethese" o Mauve isxioun mexri teleftaiou kommatos!
H peira telika einai afti pou kanei ton link-a kai oxi epidi exei ena tsourmo keraies panw se enan isto.
Mpravo Mauve  ::

----------


## sakis

Να κάνω μια ερώτηξη...

Αυξάνοντας το gain της κεραίας και μειώνοντας την ισχύ εκπομπής της κάρτας, ώστε να διατηρήσουμε την τελική ισχύ στην έξοδο σταθερή, προκαλούμε ενίσχυση του θορύβου τον οποίο λαμβάνει η κεραία, σωστά; Αυτό δεν προκαλεί προβλήματα στη λήψη στην κάρτα;

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Nai afxanetai o thorivos pou perneis stin keraia sou alla afxanetai to ofelimo sima. Apo ekei kai istera h katra pou sindeetai stin keraia exei kapoia sigkekrimeni aporipsi tou thorivou (Signal to Noise ratio) to opoio paramenei stathero. Dld oti aporipsi thorivou eixes me terma tin isxi tin exeis kai me mikri isxi stin karta kai megaliteri keraia. 
Ara an exeis mia kali siskevi den iparxei logos anisixeias!px ta proionta tis cisco deixnoun na exoun mia poli kali evaisthisia.
praktika afto mporei na exigithei apo tous telestikous enisxites pou mporei na exei mia karta. 
endexomenos o Mauve panw se afto to thema mporei na dwsei mia pio emperistatomeni apantisi.

----------


## MAuVE

Στη γενική περίπτωση όχι.

Μας ενδιαφέρει ο θόρυβος ΣΤΗΝ κάρτα. Ο θόρυβος αυτός είναι το στατιστικό άθροισμα του θορύβου που κατεβαίνει από την κεραία ΣΥΝ του εσωτερικού θορύβου της κάρτας. Θέλουμε τον θόρυβο της κεραίας να είναι μερικά dB υψηλότερος από τον εσωτερικό θόρυβο της κάρτας γιά να ξέρουμε ότι κάνουμε την βελτίστη χρήση της κάρτας μας. 

Με ένα αριθμητικό παράδειγμα θα γίνει πίο καταννοητό:

Σε ένα σημείο (ήσυχο) έχουμε επί ισοτροπικής κεραίας στάθμη θορύβου = -110dBm, σήματος = -90dBm (S/N=20dB) και μία κάρτα με εσωτερικό θόρυβο στο 1Mbps -83dBm.
α) Αν βάλουμε μία omni των 10dBi το σήμα θα πάει στα -80 ο θόρυβος της ατμόσφαιρας στα -100 και ο θόρυβος της κάρτας θα μείνει εκεί που ήταν γιατί δεν σχετίζεται με την κεραία. Ο θόρυβος στην κάρτα είναι ο συνδυασμός των -83 και -100, ας πούμε χωρίς να πιάσουμε λογαρίθμους, -82,5dBm. Αρα το S/N -80-(-82,50)=2,5 Δηλαδή μία οριακή λήψη.

β) Βάζουμε μία κατευθυντική των 24dBi. To σήμα τώρα ανέβηκε στα -66 ο θόρυβος της ατμόσφαιρας στα -86 και ο θόρυβος στην κάρτα (χωρίς υπολογισμό) στα -81,5dBm. To S/N σε αυτή την περίπτωση πήγε -66-(81,5)=15,5dB. Κερδίσαμε σχεδόν όλο (15,5-2,5=13/14) από το επιπλέον κέρδος της κεραίας.

γ) Βάζουμε ένα πίατο μερικά μέτρα διάμετρο, λέμε τώρα, με κέρδος 40dBi.
Σήμα -50, θόρυβος της ατμόσφαιρας στα -70 και ο θόρυβος στην κάρτα (χωρίς υπολογισμό) στα -69,5dBm. To S/N σε αυτή την περίπτωση πήγε -50-(69,5)=19,5dB. Κερδίσαμε σχεδόν τιποτα από την προηγούμενη περίπτωση (19,5-15,5=4/16) από το επιπλέον κέρδος της κεραίας.

Σε αυτή την περίπτωση αναφέρεται




> προκαλούμε ενίσχυση του θορύβου τον οποίο λαμβάνει η κεραία, σωστά; Αυτό δεν προκαλεί προβλήματα στη λήψη στην κάρτα;


ο sakis αλλά όπως έδειξαν τα παραπάνω νούμερα υπάρχει μία περιοχή που είναι πολύ αποδοτική, ιδίως με κάρτες με ψηλό εσωτερικό θόρυβο. Αν πάρετε μία κάρτα με εσωτερικό θόρυβο -93 και κάνετε ξανά τις πράξεις θα δείτε ότι η αποδοτική περιοχή έχει μετακινηθεί προς μικρότερες απολαβές.

Υπάρχει όμως και ένα special bonus γιά τις πιό κατευθυντικές κεραίες.
Εκτός από την περίπτωση που η πηγή θορύβου είναι συγκεντρωμένη στην ευθυγραμμία της σκόπευσης, οπότε όσο αυξάνεται το σήμα αυξάνεται και ο θόρυβος, στις υπόλοιπες περιπτώσεις όσο κλείνει το διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας της κεραίας με την αυξηση της κατευθυντικότητα τόσο και κάτι τσιμπάς από μείωση θορύβου λόγω διαγράμματος. Και το κάτι αυτό μπορεί να είναι από 1 έως 3-4 dB μεταξύ μιάς 15αρας και μιάς 24αρας(ομιλώ εκ πείρας)

----------


## Capvar

*Ά π α ι χ τ ο ...!*

Βλέπουμε τα πλεονεκτήματα: 

1. Ρυθμιζόμενη ισχύ εκπομπής: 
Κερδίζουμε τη μέγιστη λήψη παραμένοντας στα νόμιμα όρια

2. Αυξημένη ευαισθησία λήψης (Ακριβός εξοπλισμός):
2db αναλογούν σε 1.5 χλμ παραπάνω σκεφτείτε 6-7

3. Χρήση καλωδίων χαμηλών απωλειών και επάργυρων βυσμάτων:
Κατασκευάζουμε γραμμή μεταφοράς με τις ελάχιστες απώλειες, οπότε έχουμε την καλύτερη δυνατή λήψη

Συνοψίζοντας.... Αν δεν έχουμε την τύχη να πιάσουμε 1-2 AP από την ταράτσα με πρόχειρο scan τα 3 παραπάνω είναι must....

----------


## MAuVE

Υποκλοπή συνομιλίας από το ασύρματο chat.
Για λόγους δεοντολογίας αντικατέστησα τα nicks με Α & Β

_<Α> vasika menei me tous goneis tis afou eimaste akoma mathites alliws tha ekana bb mazi tis :-D
<Β> partis dwro ena pc
<Β> mia stela kai ena dlink
<Β> kai na milate apo kei 
<Α> nai tsampa prama
<Β> pio ftina tha soubgei...
<Α> gia pes to sti mana tis auto
<Α> ..._

Μερικά πράγματα επαναλαμβάνονται με νομοτελιακή ακρίβεια.

Σ' ένα πράγμα έχω αντίρρηση.

Αφού Α τ' αγαπάς το κορίτσι, μην γίνεσαι φτηνιάρης.

Για την "καλή σου" λέμε.

Πάρτης ένα cisco και μία Andrews.

Που ξέρεις αυτό το λινκ μπορεί ν'αποδειχθεί το σημαντικότερο της ζωής σου....

----------


## Mick Flemm

Δώστα όλα παλικάρι μου Α, άντε και καλή σου τύχη...

----------

